

YC(W12) hiring interns for summer hacker house - rkrishnakumar
http://www.startupsummerinternship.com/
Spend the summer working and living in a 3,400 square foot warehouse in downtown Mountain View as a frontend engineering intern, backend engineering interns, highly skilled product designer, mobile engineer, or energetic salesperson!
======
dx4100
Is the job market so flooded that highly skilled labor is now offered for
free? These kind of jobs skills are worth 70k, easy. Most kids are better off
quitting college and working in the market, for pay, than finishing their
degrees. Clever, though, to pay nothing for highly skilled labor under the
guise of 'opportunity'. I think I'm going to adopt this strategy for hiring.

